# Is this plow big enough to do my driveway?



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I decided to get a new plow to plow my driveway.

Do you think this is big enough?

My driveway is 3 cars wide for the majority and has a side apron that can park like 5 or 6 full size trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Should have got a man sized plow to go along with that MAN sized shop of urs.......lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2065463 said:


> Should have got a man sized plow to go along with that MAN sized shop of urs.......lol


And it is already to small


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

What I want to know is whats hanging on the wall in the third pic, just above the blue print table.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2065473 said:


> What I want to know is whats hanging on the wall in the third pic, just above the blue print table.


Jingle Jugs... aka BOOBIES


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Same here, inquiring minds want to know


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

for a 3 car wide drive you *need * a plow that is about 3 cars wide... so no your plow is not big enough.


----------



## RandallJ (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like "singing boobs!"

Hey that plow wont work.. I suggest you trade me for this western I have (it will fit in a smaller area saving you space)..

Maybe I get something fancy like that in a year or two..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

theplowmeister;2065484 said:


> for a 3 car wide drive you *need * a plow that is about 3 cars wide... so no your plow is not big enough.


Damn I new it. Should have bought a wheel loader:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

All kidding aside, you'll love it. I glad you didn't buy mine last season.

It will throw some now!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

RandallJ;2065488 said:


> Looks like "singing boobs!"
> ..


That is actually why they are there. I use to always walk around the shop singing "titties and beer" by Rodney Carrington, so one of my guys got me the jingle jugs that sing titties and beer one year at Christmas.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2065493 said:


> All kidding aside, you'll love it. I glad you didn't buy mine last season.
> 
> It will throw some now!


Yeah, I stole this thing off ebay last spring. I really want to flip it as I know I can double my money into it this time of year, BUT, it sure is cool to drink beer and stare at!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2065493 said:


> It will throw some now!


You're a piece of work............ that is awesome.Thumbs Up


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Philbilly2;2065498 said:


> Yeah, I stole this thing off ebay last spring. I really want to flip it as I know I can double my money into it this time of year, BUT, *it sure is cool to drink beer and stare at!*


the plow....or the wall mount?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Im interested in seeing more of this shop.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2065646 said:


> You're a piece of work............ that is awesome.Thumbs Up


The devious little snicker at the end of the video did it for you, eh ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2065493 said:


> All kidding aside, you'll love it. I glad you didn't buy mine last season.
> 
> It will throw some now!


What a *****canoe.:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jhall22guitar;2068301 said:


> Im interested in seeing more of this shop.


On the other side of the shop, he has a placard that has an annoying, singing butt that's constantly starting trouble in the shop It looks just like Snowfart, hence the reason it's a singing ass....

Its called jingle farts


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;2068316 said:


> On the other side of the shop, he has a placard that has an annoying, singing butt that's constantly starting trouble in the shop It looks just like Snowfart, hence the reason it's a singing ass....
> 
> Its called jingle farts


It's called, talent.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2068319 said:


> It's called, talent.....


Well, then I have lots of talent.

It keeps the wife out of the bedroom on nights I eat onions with my dinner.Thumbs Up

More room for me Thumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;2068322 said:


> Well, then I have lots of talent.
> 
> It keeps the wife out of the bedroom on nights I eat onions with my dinner.Thumbs Up
> 
> More room for me Thumbs Up


My father would lock the truck doors while he plowed when i would ride along and then start farting... :realm: he called it bonding


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mwalsh9152;2068277 said:


> the plow....or the wall mount?


Both... or either...



jhall22guitar;2068301 said:


> Im interested in seeing more of this shop.


What do you want to see?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here are some of the mounts hanging in the office:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This one is just for you pat, I cleared up the pic a bit so you can get a good look at my boobs. :laughing:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

